# Inserting image



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

Can some one (extreme?) tell me how to insert an image on the web page. When I click the icon, it asks me for a url. The image is on my desktop. How do I put it on the thread???
Thanks.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

theres a way of doing this. I´ve done it before, I shall have a "play" and see if I can remember!! ??? er... dont hold your breath tho!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Attachments!!!!! the little paper clip, go to advanced and you´ll see the little paperclip up the top, just along from the smiley!!!!! click on that and things get familiar!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Jo ???


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

Iv'e seen that hair do befor haven't I?


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> Attachments!!!!! the little paper clip, go to advanced and you´ll see the little paperclip up the top, just along from the smiley!!!!! click on that and things get familiar!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Or go to internet, find the image you require, cut and paste the link, then come to the reply post page - use the "insert image" icon on there (the one that looks like a small mountain range with a square in the corner) and that's it. Robert's your father's brother.

Tallulah.xx


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks Jo, I'll try it.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mickybob said:


> Iv'e seen that hair do befor haven't I?


yes, my wet cat!!

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Two ways.....either use the attachment icon if the pic is on your PC!

Or, if the image is on the internet already (like on another site or in an online gallery you might have).....then you have to link it!

Here's a step by step tutorial I did for another site:

Each photo on a webpage has its own Internet address (URL), just as the page you're now reading has one. 

Here's how to get it:

Hover your mouse over a photo and right-click (Mac: command-click). A menu like you see on your right should appear.

Choose _properties_. A dialog box similar to what you see below should appear:










Make sure the dialog box is wide enough to see the entire URL. Then Right Click/Copy the URL.

*Important detail:*

The URL must end in .jpg or .gif. If it doesn't, you may have missed copying the right-most part. Or you have the URL of the _page_ the photo lives on, but not the URL of the photo itself.

Now you need to place the URL in another web page. How that's done depends on the page. In a message forum, there is typically an IMG or graphical button







that appears when you compose a message. Clicking that button displays a pop-up window for your photo's URL.










Paste your URL into the space provided. 

And that's it!


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks folks, Iv'e done it (with your help).


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Now doesn't that give you a warm, fuzzy glow inside, XTreme. What a helpful little Tylwyth Teg you are.


----------

